# Bounce Boards?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

make your own using duct tape and a skateboard

search youtube


----------



## Fitzy (Feb 6, 2009)

lol yea just tape you shoes to a skateboard deck it works the same. or tape your edges and go on your trampoline its not the same as real snowboarding but ull get a feel for spins n shit


----------

